# jason miller (bully beatdown)



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone have a link to the whole show i missed it last night.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> anyone have a link to the whole show i missed it last night.


come on guys you must have something,this show look cool i want to it bad.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/2009/03/23/bully-beatdown-episode-1-video-mtv/


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bully Beat Down wow! thats so tight I hope this show goes far!


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I just heard about this show last night from my brother. worth checking out?

ehh screw it. I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just downloaded this. This show could get pretty hot, people love to see bullies get beat down after all. Haha, Mayhem sounds like he weighs about 100 more lbs than he does.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The show was all right. The problem I have with it is that it is put on by MTV, which means that the scripting is absolute crap (kind of like those other garbage shows like Next and Parental Control:bored01::bored01::bored01

Miller is ok, he just seems more annoying than usual. The fight was good, but I wish it was an actual MMA fight instead of this two round crap that is divided into Sub wrestling and striking. I guess they had to do it to keep the bully alive for a bit.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

oh man thanks for the link lol

EDIT: totally worth the watch. Full of lulz and win. I hope this goes on for a few seasons.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I recorded this and it wasn't thattt bad. I mean for an MTV show, it's pretty phenominal.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'll give them that CB. At least the body kick was sick


----------



## lucicfan (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you for that link


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Totally worth watching. I mean, usually MTV bull, though I actually think Miller's as good a fighter/host as you're gonna get really. It's basically awesome to get a sense of just how superior MMA fighters are to mere mortals. You watch them take punches from big guys and not even notice. Really clear sense of how brutal pro striking really is.


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

Good show. Excellent concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Miller has so much charisma. He could be a huge star in UFC if given a chance.

He may never beat GSP or Anderson Silva, but he can beat a lot of guys at 185 or 170. 

If I was Dana and Co., I would have made signing him a priority after his fight against GSP.


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2009)

Entertaining but I can't really get passed the horrendous acting from the bully and victim guys.

Apparently it did really well in the ratings, I agree Miller needs to get back in the UFC. He might never be a top contender but he'll make mega-bucks after this.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

clearly scripted. and kinda stupid since it was the kid's brother.

but I enjoyed it. The idea for the different rounds (jui jitsu then kickboxing) was fantastic, though.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

They got Jake Shields in the cast? OMG WTF BBQ?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The show i thought is really entertaining. He kinda reminded me of "Punkd" when he came out running with the megaphone. Im looking to watch the rest of the episodes oh and btw i like mayham miller alot but damn can he stop the laugh???


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> They got Jake Shields in the cast? OMG WTF BBQ?


Isn't his stand up like non-existant?

How is he supposed to finish a dude in 3 minutes?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Tonights episode was pretty funny. 

The bully looked like total crap. Did he even throw a punch in round 2? WTF? At least the guy from episode 1 tried to punch the MMA fighter, and the guy he was fighting had a waaaaay better record. Tony Bonello is 16-1, whereas Westbrook is only 1-1. Wow the bully looked like sh*t.


For messing up a guys credit like that, he absolutely deserves to get his ass handed to him. That is almost unforgivable in this day and age.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Westbrook wasn't pulling any punches either, he was nailing that dude! First episode I've watched of this show, it's got a retarded MTV script but I'll admit it was entertaining seeing some douchebag get his ass handed to him.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I knew of Michael Westbrook because I saw him at the BJJ world championships, but he's definitely not as good a fighter as Bonello. Still, the bully this week was not a fighter (basketball is great way to develop speed and endurance, but it doesn't get you ready to deal with contact).

The guy last week, much as he sucked, was a football player. I thought Bonello was going to kill the guy, though, the way he was throwing those kicks.

Overall, I'm very happy with the first two episodes of the show. I knew MayheM would do a good job hosting it, but he's even funnier than I expected.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this show really worth watching? Or is it the fighting version of "Rock of Love" or "Flavor of Love" or "Shot of Love" or Daisy Of Love," wow, I didn't realize how bad it was lol.

But seriously...is it?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

This show is ok, worth watching because it's MMA and it's mainstream on MTV, but it could have been done much better. And for people talking shit on MTV, do you ever watch Nitro Circus?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Completely fake and scripted, except for the last 6 mins in the cage. I'll never understand people's fascination for these fake WWE soap operas and then discussing it passionately like "ooh, that bitch got served, he deserved it for stealing credit!". No he didn't, he's just a regular guy who got paid for this shit, the real bullies continue to pick on dudes.

The show's auditions in the newspaper and online were for "the bullies", they basically volunteered to be on there and got paid on the side apart from the fight money. The sparrings seem real enough but the storylines were completely bogus, so all you're really watching is a complete noob going against a pro for fun, with an annoying loud jackass running around for 20 minutes lying to hype it up :confused02:.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> its entertainment big fella. everybody knows its scripted.


meh.. some ppl do, others will argue to the death that it's all real.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> meh.. some ppl do, others will argue to the death that it's all real.


This is a fair point.

I know people who think that pro-wrestling is real. He also thinks that Randy Orton can take Fedor. Those are his delusions.

I just watch the show online and skip to the last half, as I get the gist of the story and get to enjoy the MMA.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I kinda wonder (pretending it's real) how it would be if they had the bully go against someone in a lower weight class and used that as incentive...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

+rep for the link to the second episode >.>


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> +rep for the link to the second episode >.>


http://www.mtv.com/videos/bully-beatdown-ep-2-vince-the-roommate-from-hell/1607252/playlist.jhtml


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

That bully was such a prick. I'm glad Westbrook gave him a nice beatdown. Little biotch couldn't even make it to round 3.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I prefer to think back to Samuel Coleridge when he coined the term, "Willful suspension of disbelief." 

I watch the show to see a guy get destroyed by a pro, and suspend my disbelief in the storyline about the bully to make it more interesting. I stopped believing in anything said/done on any MTV show a long time ago. However, that doesn't mean that I don't let it slide if it makes a show more entertaining. Believing that the guy getting worked is a "bully"/asshole makes it far more entertaining.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Bully Beat Down wow! thats so tight I hope this show goes far!


Hah somebody neg rep'd me for posting that. What a forum!

Must of hated bully beatdown pretty bad..


----------

